# Ctenus Captiosus? If so, I'm in deep trouble...



## DankBonkRipper76 (Apr 17, 2018)

I found this random little guy wandering around the side of my house and...it looks like Ctenus captiosus, Florida Wandering Spider/False Wolf Spider, and it is very docile for some reason.



I'm a BIT startled if it is...but the good thing is they don't normally bite....right?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 18, 2018)

Not dangerous. Very common in FL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 18, 2018)

_Ctenus captiosus_ has not been shown to be medically significant.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 19, 2018)

they're docile and harmless.

 phonutria arent that bad either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RTTB (Apr 20, 2018)

One seller requires a venomous form filled out and special shipping cost for this species.


----------

